# Adoption from other countries



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Does anyone know where to begin when trying to adopt from another country, my husband and I are now too old to adopt in the UK.
I'm particularly interested in adopting from China but don't know where to start.

Maxi.


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi Maxi,

try O.A.S.I.S(overseas adoption support & information services,

I got some info off them in1999,there was a charge for the info pack,have not persued this option yet as DH was not ready at the time, but if my tx fails may consider it again,

type it in to your search engine,as I do not know if they still exist, hope this helps you on your journey,

I did read a couple of years ago that the chinese gov ( i think) were cutting down on the amount of adoptions per year as it takes so long to process peoples paperwork was out of date by the time things could go ahead so not sure if that still applies, the dept of health intercountry adoption team should have records of no of applicants received

love and luck mmmbop(please let me know how you get on)xxxx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Maxi

You can also just try typing 'overseas adoption' into Google. That comes up with quite a lot.

A friend of a friend has recently decided to adopt a baby from China - I believe that they expect to have the baby by about April next year. I haven't much more information, but I do know that she's 44, so there's hope for all of us! If we don't get the positive result soon, we'll be starting to seriously consider adoption, so I've started finding out a bit more already - just in case!

Good luck & let us know how you get on.


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Again Maxi

I just did the search & here are a couple of useful pages:

http://www.doh.gov.uk/adoption/intercountry/china.htm
http://www.china-ccaa.org/english-index.htm
http://www.china-blas.org/

I hope these help 

Susie
x


----------



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks girls for the information and the websites. 
At the moment we're thinking of having another go at treatment but this will be the last....and then we'll need to save if considering China adoption.

Lots of luck to you and thanks again.

Maxi


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Dear Maxi

Wishing you all the very best with your treatment.

Just wanted to let you know what I found out recently... I phoned a national helpline Adoption Info Line on 0800 783 4086. They said that if you want to adopt babies from abroad...

You have to get approved as an adopter by the local Social Services Dept, who charge about £3,000 (!!!), and then they give you a license to adopt. After that, you're on your own and you have to be careful as you are open to unscrupulous people taking your money and giving you nothing in return...

Apparently the UK don't agree with adoption from overseas, they don't think that relatively affluent western society should impose their wealth on other countries (!) and they don't agree with taking children away from their culture/ethnic origin etc.

HOWEVER apparently the US take a much more liberal view on this issue - so the guy I spoke to recommended that the best thing to do, once you have a license, is to approach the US consulate in the country you are interested in adopting from. They are not obliged to help you in any way but they may be sympathetic and they may help.

So there is a way, if there's a will...

Anyway I hope this helps. Wishing you all the very best,
love chick xxxxx


----------



## Max1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Also found this info from Child for anyone interested. It is something we will consider if tx doest work.

http://www.child.org.uk/html/malta.php/factsheets/75/

Max
x


----------

